# Mozart String Quartets



## yoshtodd

I have some questions:

Is it best to start out with the ones "Dedicated to Haydn"? What are the best recordings? HIP or no? I was looking on Amazon and two that caught my eye were the Emerson Quartet recording of three of the Haydn Quartets, or else the HIP Saloman Quartet recording of the complete set (more expensive, budget is a concern).

Also I've seen some people say that the Quintets are superior, would you get those instead if you were just buying one CD? Love Mozart but don't have any chamber music by him, will also be getting a CD with Clarinet Quintet/Concerto. Anyway would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Mozart's *6* 'Haydn' Quartets and *3* 'Prussian' Quartets are his latest and finest.

If I had to choose just one reading of each, I'd go with the *Artis* Quartet
http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Quartet...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1282219668&sr=1-2

The *Quartetto Italiano*
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-String...=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1282219744&sr=1-9

The *Melos Quartett* Stuttgart
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Haydn-...r_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1282219834&sr=1-18

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Haydn-...r_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1282219834&sr=1-18

(all OOP but still available)

The Amadeus is great with the quartets, but Wolfie's early quartets are something like musical wallpaper...
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-String...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1282220028&sr=1-2
(recent discount reissue)
http://www.amazon.com/String-Quarte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1282220028&sr=1-1

But definitely go with the *Amadeus* for the Quintets:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006ZFQNU/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk

Clarinet Quintet with Gervese de Peyer:
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Brahms...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1282220197&sr=1-4


----------



## Ukko

You will find on amazon.com the "Haydn" set by the Petersen Quartet. Highly recommended. Also there is the set by the Guarneri Quartet. Neither is HIP, though it is possible to detect a HIP influence in the Petersen.

My favorite set is by the Bartók Quartet, but you are unlikely to find it.


----------



## yoshtodd

Wow those are two recordings that I didn't even find before. Have lots to choose from, will mull it over before buying. Thanks!


----------



## Ukko

Perhaps you will tell us your decision, giving us the opportunity to 'cheer or sneer'. And then after listening a couple times, a report on your findings. There may be a few members whose brains are uncalcified enough to be swayed by your opinion. I may not be one of those, but I promise not to bitch too much.


----------



## yoshtodd

I ordered the Melos Quartett recording of "The Hunt" and "Dissonance". Going to give them a try before ordering the complete set.


----------



## Ukko

yoshtodd said:


> I ordered the Melos Quartett recording of "The Hunt" and "Dissonance". Going to give them a try before ordering the complete set.


I will make a fairly obscure snide remark here:

The Melos Quartet is not the Melos Ensemble.


----------

